# Cpt 93224



## nabernhardt (Jul 16, 2013)

Can anyone help us with how to bill this out to Medicare if possible?  We are a Critical Access Hospital and our providers are employees of our Hospital.  Our medicare contractor is WPS.  Currently our respiratory department hooks up the Holter Monitor and record.  OUr providers do an interpretation so we needed to start billing out cpt 93224?  HOwever it is getting rejected by Medicare.


----------



## geigert (Jul 17, 2013)

I think you are getting denied because the 93224 is a code for all components of the Holter Monitor.   If you bill code 93224 with an IP or OP place of service Medicare will deny this since the hospital should bill the technical portion of the holter.  So, if your physicians are doing the interrpretation only I would  look at CPT code 93227.


----------



## nabernhardt (Jul 17, 2013)

thank you for your response
Just have a questions still confused because the holter monitors are being done in the hospital and then our providers are doing an interpret.  So we are performing both the the TC and Professional components.  

So I am not sure what we should do on this?

thank you. Any more suggestions?


----------

